# Green Lantern?



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I heard some guys talkin bout some stuff...and er...uhh...Green Lantern came up. Is there any truth to the rumor?  If so maybe it needs a thread? Hopefully this wont fall into the "wish list" catagory! LOL


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

otto said:


> I heard some guys talkin bout some stuff...and er...uhh...Green Lantern came up. Is there any truth to the rumor?  If so maybe it needs a thread? Hopefully this wont fall into the "wish list" catagory! LOL


:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:









http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307504&page=4








:thumbsup:









*Some Guy*


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

GL, let's see... Um, what were we talking about? Oh yeah, GL. I thought you guys realized something will happen, but there is nothing to announce. Like the last few years, we'll have some announcements in October, and some again in February. Nothing announced in October, so February! I can guarantee that we will announce in February, with an actual prototype to look at! As long as DC likes what we're doing... We're still talking GL, right?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> GL, let's see... Um, what were we talking about? Oh yeah, GL. I thought you guys realized something will happen, but there is nothing to announce. Like the last few years, we'll have some announcements in October, and some again in February. Nothing announced in October, so February! I can guarantee that we will announce in February, with an actual prototype to look at! As long as DC likes what we're doing... We're still talking GL, right?


Um, what was that we were talking about??? Frank, are you being obtuse, kind of, but again, what were we talking about? Looking forward to whatever it was we were talking about.

Bob K.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Frank's just being coy. I happen to know for a fact that the rumors _are_ true--green lanterns of various types have been used for decades to indicate the starboard side of ships and aircraft.

What?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Whoohoo! Its Official! Kinda ...LOL..Thanks Frank! Looking forward to whatever wonderful, out of the ballpark, type kit you guys come up with! I think Geoffdude is just a little bit exited. Hes only wanted one of these for ever! Come to think of it, so have I! Frank, I see now why it wasnt "announced" with all the fanfare and hoopla it deserves, since there are no pics or anything. But, thanks for letting the "cat' out of the bag. This is great news for a lotta folks out there.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hmmm.... Interesting. Great news! Perhaps I'm being being overly analytical and overly optimistic, but I think Frank is hinting that Green Lantern isn't the only DC character they are working on.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I would love to see a Neal Adams-style Green Lantern model, but I'm sure it'll be cool whatever version (I assume movie) we get.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I could be tempted to buy a Green Lantern if Moebius did one.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting. Great news! Perhaps I'm being being overly analytical and overly optimistic, but I think Frank is hinting that Green Lantern isn't the only DC character they are working on.


I agree, and I hope you are right. I can't wait to finally have a cool Green Lantern kit, but it would also be great if there were a Hawkman kit as well.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

*HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!*










*I'm going to have an extra helping of GLOBalls tonight to celebrate!!!!!*










:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Man - those Hostess Sno Balls were scary enough when they were just pink. 

Now they make a green version that _glows!? _


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never seen those! What I would do for a glow snoball right now... Oh, no movie version, comic.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Styrene and in 1/8 scale?

Thanks Frank!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Moebius said:


> ... Oh, no movie version, comic.


*YES!!!*


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Moebius said:


> I've never seen those! What I would do for a glow snoball right now... Oh, no movie version, comic.


 
YES! The comic book version is te only way to go. Besides, I've seen the movie version of the costume and I am not impressed.

Hopefully this will sell well enough to allow more DC heroes to be kitted.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news again! Well done Frank, I think its a good decision. I think the comic version will sell better ( I havnt even seen the movie version) Movies are a little to " flash in the pan"


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

otto said:


> Great news again! Well done Frank, I think its a good decision. I think the comic version will sell better ( I havnt even seen the movie version) Movies are a little to " flash in the pan"


Here's the movie version, a bit anyway...










Warner Bros. starts filming "Green Lantern 2" and "Green Lantern 3" next year, back to back. Word is WB is so happy with what they have seen so far on GL 1 they want this franchise to be THE cornerstone for their movie division.. replacing Harry Potter as their bankable movie serial.

*Plenty of time for Frank to whip out a movie version too!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Okay, here's the hard question: Will it represent Hal Jordan or one of the other Earth-based Green Laterns? Or even someone else from the Green Lantern Corps? I'd LOVE to have a Kyle Rayner GL, but Hal would do as well.

I've been wanting a Green Lantern kit for a LOOOOOOONG time now, and I'm so VERY happy that Moebius will be the one doing it.

If it's Hal, think of the possibilities!! We could do one as the "normal" GL, and then another as whatever name he took when he destroyed OA and blacked out the Sun!

Larry


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Model kit is Hal I'm pretty sure.

Movie will be about Hal, but have other Earth-based GLs (john, maybe alan) but a ton of Alien GLs for sure. Sinestro is one of the movie villians, but there are others.

Regards,

g



LGFugate said:


> Okay, here's the hard question: Will it represent Hal Jordan or one of the other Earth-based Green Laterns? Or even someone else from the Green Lantern Corps? I'd LOVE to have a Kyle Rayner GL, but Hal would do as well.
> 
> I've been wanting a Green Lantern kit for a LOOOOOOONG time now, and I'm so VERY happy that Moebius will be the one doing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trekie2 (Jun 7, 2008)

God I am going to run out of money....next to the Batman franchise for me this is it, the one that holds dear to my heart....I can barely wait for the movie and now this!!!!!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Really glad to see GL being kitted. The Hal Jordan GL was one of my favorites as a kid. Hopefully this will sell well enough that there may be hope for other lesser known (I mean compared to the likes of Superman or Batman) super hero kits. A well executed Flash would scratch an itch I've had for a long time. 

Not to imply I'm not grateful for the things Moebius* is* doing by any means. Just wistful/wishful thinking...


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

You just may get what you wish for..

*FLASH* is the next movie in production after GL, and around the same time as the new Batman movie. DC has a lot of irons in the fire these days. Now if I can just get that Jonah Hex nightmare out of my head. :freak:


Regards,

G.



flyingfrets said:


> Really glad to see GL being kitted. The Hal Jordan GL was one of my favorites as a kid. Hopefully this will sell well enough that there may be hope for other lesser known (I mean compared to the likes of Superman or Batman) super hero kits. A well executed Flash would scratch an itch I've had for a long time.
> 
> Not to imply I'm not grateful for the things Moebius* is* doing by any means. Just wistful/wishful thinking...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why does GL's costume look like skinless green muscle fiber? It's kinda disgusting.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> Why does GL's costume look like skinless green muscle fiber? It's kinda disgusting.


The entire suit is CG, the "veins" will be flowing green energy.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

geoffdude said:


> You just may get what you wish for..
> 
> *FLASH* is the next movie in production after GL, and around the same time as the new Batman movie. DC has a lot of irons in the fire these days. Now if I can just get that Jonah Hex nightmare out of my head. :freak:
> 
> ...


:lol: Actually, my hopes were/are for a well executed *KIT* of The Flash...not a Hollywood bastardization of the character.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Um.. I got what you meant.

When a "movie" of a comic character is being done, then there are typically lots of marketing related products out. Toys, clothes, lunch boxes, food-treats.. "MODEL KITS".. whatever.

My "point" is/was that a FLASH "kit" is very likely now. 

Why do you think "Green Lantern" is finally being done now.. when a movie is coming, as opposed to having never been done EVER? Movie, again, is the point.

regards,

g.




flyingfrets said:


> :lol: Actually, my hopes were/are for a well executed *KIT* of The Flash...not a Hollywood bastardization of the character.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

The point is well taken. I just have no interest in a "Flash" movie. A kit would be another story...


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> I agree, and I hope you are right. I can't wait to finally have a cool Green Lantern kit, but it would also be great if there were a *Hawkman* kit as well.


Here, here!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope a Flash movie is better than that Flash TV series was.
No muscle suit - the Flash should be lean and wirey.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


> I hope a Flash movie is better than that Flash TV series was.
> No muscle suit - the Flash should be lean and wirey.


I have to give them points for at least trying to give us the Scarlet Speedster...IIRC it was kind of an expensive show to produce with all the speed effects...but the darker red/maroon boots they gave him...I just wasn't feeling it...:freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> No muscle suit - the Flash should be lean and wirey.


Exactly. While I enjoyed the series for what it was it was _way_ too influenced by Batman (1989) - hence the muscle suit and the Danny Elfman score. 

Alex Ross knows what the Flash is supposed to look like.










Green Lantern too ...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Exactly. While I enjoyed the series for what it was it was _way_ too influenced by Batman (1989) - hence the muscle suit and the Danny Elfman score.
> Alex Ross knows what the Flash is supposed to look like.
> Green Lantern too ...


while i agree in principal with you, the problem with the simple fabric superhero costume is that they always (with very rare exception) end up looking cheesy, like something someone made to attend comic-con.

i want to give you a first person example about this: i once had occasion to wear one of brooks van horn's spider-man suits. these were made for marvel to rent out for promotions. let me tell you this thing is exquisite: its a single piece head to toe. the opening is the split between the blue and red across his shoulders, which zips closed. the web pattern is embroidered. i know i was wearing a few thousand dollars worth of costume. it is the same costume that was used for the spider-man tv show in the 70's. remember how that looked like jammies? yep. 

so yeah the flash suit in the tv show looked bad, but i think a sewn one would have looked worse.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Since the Moebius Version 2 model of Iron Man looks a bit like the 2010 Hallmark Ornament (from this year.. see 2011 models thread close by).. does it make sense that the Moebius Green Lantern model coming soon will look a bit like the 2011 Hallmark Green Lantern Ornament?










Hmmm? Maybe? Possibly? (frank )

:thumbsup:

G.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> Since the Moebius Version 2 model of Iron Man looks a bit like the 2010 Hallmark Ornament (from this year.. see 2011 models thread close by).. does it make sense that the Moebius Green Lantern model coming soon will look a bit like the 2011 Hallmark Green Lantern Ornament?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You caught us! So much easier to let Hallmark do our research!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> You caught us! So much easier to let Hallmark do our research!


 Not what I meant...

I was thinking more along the line of "*control art*". You know, how Marvel has certain poses they allow for various characters? I was of the mind that DC may be doing the same thing, and that the Hallmark GL pose was what they were allowing (mostly) for GL merchandise.

No slight intended. (love the 'net :/)

Regards,

G.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No clue how Hallmark got that thing approved, as it doesn't match anything I'd ever seen in the DC style guides. DC has a lot more resources for us to use, and they were pretty kind to us when we did finally have something for them to look at. Hopefully we can announce soon and show something!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Man, I almost hate to bring this up... but, the new GL model DOES have some similar features, or aspects, to the ornament that I mentioned quite awhile ago... and that I was, well, kind of razzed about in response for making the assumption.

Case in point - They both are in a flying pose, ring arm out, and one leg bent inward... not trying to say "Hey, I told you so", but the initial reply I received now seems some-what extreme given how they both look action pose wise. 

Yes, the vertical orientation of each GL is different, head direction and the uniform style too, but both are more similar than they are different (not counting the base) if rotated to similar orientations.

Just noting that I'm not always full of it...










Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Man, I'm really digging that sculpt! As I've mentioned, I'm not big on superheroes...but that Aurora style figure/base has got me hooked. Way to go Frank and co. Looks like a winner!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am glad they went in an opposite direction from the orniment. That is a boring, static look, this is a more unique, animated pose. The orniment pose is no different than Superman flying, this shows the character for what he really is! Good job Frank.......as always!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Did the robot featured in the kit ever appear in the comics, or is it an original design?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...got a few questions...what is the scale? Is the the chest emblem a decal or sculpt? Looking forward to this kit....will also make a great conversion for an in-flight Superman.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BrianM said:


> ...got a few questions...what is the scale? Is the the chest emblem a decal or sculpt? Looking forward to this kit....will also make a great conversion for an in-flight Superman.


Scale was stated at 1/8. No word relesed about the emblem. If I had to guess.....engraved.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not a comics fan so I'd never heard of GL before. Now that I've seen the prototype, I'll definitely be picking up at least one. 

Love me a cool figure kit!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> Scale was stated at 1/8. No word relesed about the emblem. If I had to guess.....engraved.





I hope it's engraved. Much easier to paint than fiddling about with decals and the engravings work well on Spidey.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im just happy for the clear "ring power". hello light kit!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

wow.......absolutely fantastic Frank !


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks Awesome! Love to see some lighting effects on the green hand!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

mrmurph said:


> I'm not a comics fan so I'd never heard of GL before. Now that I've seen the prototype, I'll definitely be picking up at least one.
> 
> Love me a cool figure kit!


Wow! Really? Well now you have!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

So is the big green hand officially going to be in a clear green plastic?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> So is the big green hand officially going to be in a clear green plastic?


:thumbsup:



> Moebius Models:
> Just a couple of quick updates on what we did post.
> 
> Green Lantern - Silver age comic version. *Ring generated hand will be transparent green styrene*.


Regards,

Geoff


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> *HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EEEWW!


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

I just received the kit for Review for IPMS so will be starting it shortly. Scale is 1/12th and the kit looks pretty simple. 17 parts and that includes the name plate for the base.


----------

